# HELP Camera Operating Temperature!!



## Leelo94 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I was thinking about buying the following camera:
FinePix HS30EXR / HS33EXR | Specifications | Fujifilm Global
It says online that the operating temperature is 0-40 Celsius

I wanted to take it on holiday to Egypt in the summer and was wondering what you would recommend because of the temperature, will the camera be OK?

Thanks all


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Leelo94 :wave:

It might be an idea to get a 'Cool-Pack' or 2 (something like these - *Link*)and put them in the camera's carry-case, then just get the camera out to use it and put it back in the case afterwards - Don't take the cool-pack down to (near) freezing though, otherwise condensation might form inside the camera... Bad.... Very bad...

Otherwise it should be OK, I've found Fuji-Finepix to be a bit 'conservative' in their specs, so it might well be OK up to 45C-50C. The biggest problem-area would be the battery, so if you're not planning on using the camera for a while, it might be an idea to slip it out and let it rest on the cool-pack in the carry-case.

*PS* - Congratulations on choosing a very excellent camera, I'm presently using a Finepix S2500HD and it's superb, though a bit old now - I'm seriously considering upgrading to the S4500/S4530 model, then I can still use my existing rechargeable 'AA' batteries


----------

